
How Old Is Your Globe? - Tomte
http://www.replogleglobes.com/howOldIsYourGlobe.php
======
madaxe_again
Well, mine has Abyssinia on it, in a nice shade of pink, and a large chunks of
inland Africa are just this big old white expanse with some pictures of funky
looking lions. Antarctica is made of brass as there's nothing important down
there.

It's 1860something, when the last bits of terra incognita were being mopped
up. Like to be reminded that only recently there was still wonder and mystery
in the world.

~~~
creshal
When did white spots disappear from maps? Going by my parents' off-hand
comments, maps showing Africa and South America still had big white blobs in
the 1960s. Eventually they were filled in with satellite maps, but when was
that? 1970s? 80s?

~~~
stefansa
The only one I have with a white spot is from the mid 1930s (one of the few
Globes in which all of Africa, sans Liberia, is a colony). There's a white
spot on the southern bit of the Arabian peninsula, just north of Yemen / N
Yemen / Oman.

------
creshal
> You will need the Flash plug-in to view [the products page].

How Old Is Your Website? :-)

(And the list is missing South Sudan, which gained independence 4 years ago…)

~~~
schoen
Perhaps not all globes show Kosovo as independent, but it's also missing
Kosovo (2008).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Kosovo_declaration_of_ind...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Kosovo_declaration_of_independence)

Wikipedia has a great list that could help in dating both other websites with
this kind of information and globes. :-)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_world_map_changes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_world_map_changes)

~~~
dogma1138
It's not a sovereign state at least not a recognized by the UN it lacks about
half the votes it needs in the general assembly so it hasn't even been brought
to the UNSC yet.

On this same note you could get claim that South Ossetia is an independent
nation, and to be fair at least it has a permanent member backing it even if
it's "just" Russia ;)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_recognition_of_A...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_recognition_of_Abkhazia_and_South_Ossetia)

------
TorKlingberg
It's rather sparse since 2000. For example South Sudan in 2011 is missing in
the list.

------
dogma1138
I got some island in the middle of the med that's called Atlantis on mine can
you help me date this globe?

------
underwater
Ceylon caught my eye. It's the former name of Sri Lanka as well as being the
name of a cross-platform language that's currently on the homepage.

------
briodf
Brilliant!

>Related: 13 people trying to figure out how old a globe is on Quora
[https://www.quora.com/How-old-can-this-globe-be](https://www.quora.com/How-
old-can-this-globe-be)

------
incanus77
1948 for mine!

[https://twitter.com/incanus77/status/659401447830777856](https://twitter.com/incanus77/status/659401447830777856)

------
dang
Discussed in 2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2946430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2946430)

------
VLM
Some areas are fractally similar on a smaller scale, or even more active than
the world on average, think of the Spratly Islands, or the Balkan peninsula.

------
marssaxman
Ha! This is a game I play pretty much every time I see a globe for sale or in
someone's house.

------
mcguire
Isn't Burma Myanmar these days?

~~~
TorKlingberg
From Wikipedia: "Many political and ethnic opposition groups and countries
continue to use "Burma" because they do not recognise the legitimacy of the
ruling military government or its authority to rename the country."

------
maw
My globe's so old it's flat.

